# looking to get a dog



## bowinchester (Aug 31, 2008)

I am looking to get a dog in the next year or so and I dont really know what I want yet. I want a hunting dog that will make a great house dog. I hunt mostly waterfowl, mainly in fields, some water. I do a little upland bird hunting. I want a relativly calm dog (not a lot of barking mainly). Are there any certain breeds generally that stand out with quaities? Male/Female? I realize every dog is different but hoping for a little guidence thanks.


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

Get a lab. Know and understand health clearances and pedigrees and do research on the lines you're looking into. Sometimes the calm in the house comes through the pedigree sometimes not. I have one lab that is fairly chill in the house but I have another that is definitely on and off from the field to the house.


----------



## whitehorse (Jan 28, 2008)

another vote for the lab....

or a labradoodle

hahah, just kidding


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

ccccrnr said:


> Golden Retriever - Upland, land retrieves and water retrieves.
> My mom had a male golden (not trained for hunting though) excellent dog around the house.
> Goldens also bark less than labs.
> 
> ...


Holy generalizations? Where did you grow up? In a book about Goldens? Bark less than labs? Smarter? Wow.


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

Id'e vote for a lab (retriever breeds). From what I have seen and experienced, your odds would be alot better getting a good lab than a good golden. My definition of good is High prey drive , marking ability, trainability and being able to handle pressure. Most Goldens i have been around in training or have helped train have a HUGE avoidence to pressure, Most I have seen will flat out try and get out of work if they don't feel like doing it. Examples would be FF, CC , "T" work, swim by ect. All the ones I've worked with had poor eye contact or would try and constanly lay down when pressure was put on them, trying to avoid the work that was asked of them. Don't get me wrong there are some great ones out there but there again it is a numbers game.


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

> also young labs run off a lot for squirels or rabbits if in the field.


 :huh:


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

A quality bred lab, from proven hunting stock fits your description perfectly. Some labs are a little more high energy than others. The best thing you can do is view the parents.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

bo, check out Aythya's thread below. *British Labs - Which Breeder?*


----------

